# Londra e Madrid in lockdown.



## admin (20 Settembre 2020)

Come riportato da Repubblica, due capitali europee come Londra e Madrid si preparano ad entrare in lockdown, o quasi lockdown, a causa dell'aumento dei contagi. A Madrid restrizioni per 850.000 cittadini, che verranno sottoposti a numerosi controlli. Multe fino a 600 euro per chi viola le disposizioni. Tante proteste.

Anche a Londra si va verso un nuovo lockdown. Le istituzioni stanno già incitando i cittadini a lavorare da casa.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2020)

Sarà un continuo: dentro e fuori, dentro e fuori. E chissà per quanti anni. 

A breve, ovviamente, richiuderanno pure noi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarà un continuo: dentro e fuori, dentro e fuori. E chissà per quanti anni.
> 
> A breve, ovviamente, richiuderanno pure noi.



Beh ma di cosa ci meravigliamo ? " Non ce n'è di Coviddi" e la colpa è solo di Bill Gates che si inventa tutto. Poi la gente crede a queste stupidate e non prende le precauzioni. 

Ora mi piacerebbe sentire cosa dicono i sostenitori politici di chi sostiene non sia necessaria la mascherina. Ma si sa, la clpa sarà di CONTEH !!!11!!!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, due capitali europee come Londra e Madrid si preparano ad entrare in lockdown, o quasi lockdown, a causa dell'aumento dei contagi. A Madrid restrizioni per 850.000 cittadini, che verranno sottoposti a numerosi controlli. Multe fino a 600 euro per chi viola le disposizioni. Tante proteste.
> 
> Anche a Londra si va verso un nuovo lockdown. Le istituzioni stanno già incitando i cittadini a lavorare da casa.



Siamo al principio di uno sterminio di massa come mai si è visto in passato. Se eliminassero solo gli idioti creduloni sarebbe anche una buona cosa, ma elimineranno i dissidenti, gli intelligenti, gli onesti. 
Si vedono novelli Kapò ovunque, l'Italia e l'Europa sono degli immensi gulag.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarà un continuo: dentro e fuori, dentro e fuori. E chissà per quanti anni.
> 
> A breve, ovviamente, richiuderanno pure noi.



Correggi,forse volevi dire:richiuderanno pure noi nati e cresciuti in Italia....
Perché sappiamo bene che continueranno sbarchi,riunioni di spacciatori diversamente bianchi presso parchi e stazioni e la polizia e l'arma muti e impotenti.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh ma di cosa ci meravigliamo ? " Non ce n'è di Coviddi" e la colpa è solo di Bill Gates che si inventa tutto. Poi la gente crede a queste stupidate e non prende le precauzioni.
> 
> Ora mi piacerebbe sentire cosa dicono i sostenitori politici di chi sostiene non sia necessaria la mascherina. Ma si sa, la clpa sarà di CONTEH !!!11!!!



La tua creduloneria è ai massimi livelli. Spero che tu prenda tutti i vaccini possibili; mettiti la mascherina sempre e pure il gel e i guanti e fatti fare il tampone continuamente.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh ma di cosa ci meravigliamo ? " Non ce n'è di Coviddi" e la colpa è solo di Bill Gates che si inventa tutto. Poi la gente crede a queste stupidate e non prende le precauzioni.
> 
> Ora mi piacerebbe sentire cosa dicono i sostenitori politici di chi sostiene non sia necessaria la mascherina. Ma si sa, la clpa sarà di CONTEH !!!11!!!


Ok va bene tutto ma per me si sta esagerando...
Se i nostri grandi politici decideranno un altro lockdown siamo finiti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, due capitali europee come Londra e Madrid si preparano ad entrare in lockdown, o quasi lockdown, a causa dell'aumento dei contagi. A Madrid restrizioni per 850.000 cittadini, che verranno sottoposti a numerosi controlli. Multe fino a 600 euro per chi viola le disposizioni. Tante proteste.
> 
> Anche a Londra si va verso un nuovo lockdown. Le istituzioni stanno già incitando i cittadini a lavorare da casa.



In Gran Bretagna certe regioni sono già in lockdown da qualche giorno, speriamo di tenere altrimenti sarà un disastro totale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La tua creduloneria è ai massimi livelli. Spero che tu prenda tutti i vaccini possibili; mettiti la mascherina sempre e pure il gel e i guanti e fatti fare il tampone continuamente.



Sai qual'è il problema , che se si stesse parlando di AIDS e tu andassi ingiro a far l'amore con tutti i gay che vuoi e rischiassi la tua vita ti direi di essere liberissimo di pensarla cosi. 
Ma siccome la tua incredibile presa di posizione completamente fuori dal mondo ( chiedi agli utenti di Bergamo se il Covid è una stupidata da creduloni) danneggia me, la mia famiglia e i miei parenti mi girano le palle. 

Tu sei liberissimo di ammalarti e morire, ma se la tua negligenza danneggia gli altri non va bene.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Settembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ok va bene tutto ma per me si sta esagerando...
> Se i nostri grandi politici decideranno un altro lockdown siamo finiti.



Penso che non arriveremo a questo, ma se dovessimo ricadere a tantissimi effetti che si potrà fare ? sarà la fine economica del mondo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In Gran Bretagna certe regioni sono già in lockdown da qualche giorno, speriamo di tenere altrimenti sarà un disastro totale.



e dillo a quello qui sopra che " non ce n'è di Coviddi"


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, due capitali europee come Londra e Madrid si preparano ad entrare in lockdown, o quasi lockdown, a causa dell'aumento dei contagi. A Madrid restrizioni per 850.000 cittadini, che verranno sottoposti a numerosi controlli. Multe fino a 600 euro per chi viola le disposizioni. Tante proteste.
> 
> Anche a Londra si va verso un nuovo lockdown. Le istituzioni stanno già incitando i cittadini a lavorare da casa.



Siamo solo a settembre p..rco due.

Che palle, sta storia dei lockdown leggeri l' ho già vista e so come finisce.

Ho sempre dato per ovvia la seconda ondata, insulti compresi da parte dei saccentoni, ma qui siamo già ai primi parziali lock down.
Molto peggio delle previsioni dei "terroristi"

Ma è mai possibile che i musi gialli in Cina se la passino bene come il regime fa trasparire?


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> e dillo a quello qui sopra che " non ce n'è di Coviddi"



Fiato sprecato onestamente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Siamo solo a settembre p..rco due.
> 
> Che palle, sta storia dei lockdown leggeri l' ho già vista e so come finisce.
> 
> ...



Non verremo mai a conoscenza della reale situazione in Cina, il regime mostra solo quello che vuole. Parliamo di una nazione che ha i propri social network (vietando tutti gli altri) in modo da poterli controllare.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Penso che non arriveremo a questo, ma se dovessimo ricadere a tantissimi effetti che si potrà fare ? sarà la fine economica del mondo.



Per me non si può bloccare il mondo a tempo indeterminato per un virus che uccide meno del 10% dei contagiati e di questi in maggioranza sono anziani malati.
Il virus esiste, è vero ed un problema ma non un mix fra ebola e peste. Poi salgono i contagi ma chi muore? Come muoiono? Quanti vanno in ospedale? Come?
Capisci che cosi non si può andare avanti


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non verremo mai a conoscenza della reale situazione in Cina, il regime mostra solo quello che vuole. Parliamo di una nazione che ha i propri social network (vietando tutti gli altri) in modo da poterli controllare.



in Cina ci vanno e ci abitano anche occidentali eh.
nessuno vieta ad uno straniero di vedere cosa accade,tornare e riportarlo.
a parte che c'è il modo di aggirare la censura cinese,volendolo fare.
trovi gente che fa vlog dalla Cina,posta su instagram,recensioni,commenti youtube etc
non leggo e vedo nulla di tragico in giro,significa che la situazione sia nettamente migliorata.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sai qual'è il problema , che se si stesse parlando di AIDS e tu andassi ingiro a far l'amore con tutti i gay che vuoi e rischiassi la tua vita ti direi di essere liberissimo di pensarla cosi.
> Ma siccome la tua incredibile presa di posizione completamente fuori dal mondo ( chiedi agli utenti di Bergamo se il Covid è una stupidata da creduloni) danneggia me, la mia famiglia e i miei parenti mi girano le palle.
> 
> Tu sei liberissimo di ammalarti e morire, ma se la tua negligenza danneggia gli altri non va bene.



Ma che blateri, l'HIV non si prende solo tra gay stando alla pseudoscienza a cui credi.

Chi comanda fa leva sui creduloni impauriti disinformati come te purtroppo. Non hai mai dimostrato in questo forum di avere argomenti diversi da quelli propinati dai mass-media, in cui lavori tra l'altro, se non erro...


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2020)

Non riesco davvero a capire dove vogliano arrivare, tutti. Prendono decisioni scellerate e controproducenti, probabilmente proprio per alimentare contagi e nuove chiusure. Magari vogliono svendere l'Europa alla Cina, boh.

Vediamo come si muove Trump il quale, piaccia o non piaccia, è l'unica scheggia impazzita e senza padroni all'interno del Risiko mondialista terapeutico.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma che blateri, l'HIV non si prende solo tra gay stando alla pseudoscienza a cui credi.
> 
> Chi comanda fa leva sui creduloni impauriti disinformati come te purtroppo. Non hai mai dimostrato in questo forum di avere argomenti diversi da quelli propinati dai mass-media, in cui lavori tra l'altro, se non erro...



Contnuate in privato o mettetevi in lista ignora. Non verranno accettate ulteriori repliche pena BAN.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Settembre 2020)

va beh chiudiamola qui. Figurarsi se mi perdo il forum per sta cosa.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sai qual'è il problema , che se si stesse parlando di AIDS e tu andassi ingiro a far l'amore con tutti i gay che vuoi e rischiassi la tua vita ti direi di essere liberissimo di pensarla cosi.
> Ma siccome la tua incredibile presa di posizione completamente fuori dal mondo ( chiedi agli utenti di Bergamo se il Covid è una stupidata da creduloni) danneggia me, la mia famiglia e i miei parenti mi girano le palle.
> 
> Tu sei liberissimo di ammalarti e morire, ma se la tua negligenza danneggia gli altri non va bene.



.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Settembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me non si può bloccare il mondo a tempo indeterminato per un virus che uccide meno del 10% dei contagiati e di questi in maggioranza sono anziani malati.
> Il virus esiste, è vero ed un problema ma non un mix fra ebola e peste. Poi salgono i contagi ma chi muore? Come muoiono? Quanti vanno in ospedale? Come?
> Capisci che cosi non si può andare avanti



Guarda come vengono trattati oggi i nostri figli... e nessun bambino è mai morto di covid. Nessuno viene ricoverato per covid. Il lockdown è una farsa, è una fase dello sterminio.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non riesco davvero a capire dove vogliano arrivare, tutti. Prendono decisioni scellerate e controproducenti, probabilmente proprio per alimentare contagi e nuove chiusure. Magari vogliono svendere l'Europa alla Cina, boh.
> 
> Vediamo come si muove Trump il quale, piaccia o non piaccia, è l'unica scheggia impazzita e senza padroni all'interno del Risiko mondialista terapeutico.



Non lo so, Trump ha sempre dichiarato che sotto i 100.000 morti, avrebbe significato aver fatto un buon lavoro.
Li hanno già doppiati.

Penso che, a meno di vaccini o farmaci miracolosi a brevissimo termine, gli USA arriveranno agilmente a mezzo milione di morti prima di fine pandemia.
Mi viene da pensare che il vero polso della situazione non ce l' abbia quasi nessuno...


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non riesco davvero a capire dove vogliano arrivare, tutti. Prendono decisioni scellerate e controproducenti, probabilmente proprio per alimentare contagi e nuove chiusure. Magari vogliono svendere l'Europa alla Cina, boh.
> 
> Vediamo come si muove Trump il quale, piaccia o non piaccia, è l'unica scheggia impazzita e senza padroni all'interno del Risiko mondialista terapeutico.



Negli USA (nel Massachussets per la precisione) ci sono ancora delle restrizioni che qui sono state tolte, ad esempio i ristoranti possono operare solo all'aperto o riducendo del 50% la capienza, i bar non possono servire al banco ma solo al tavolo. 
I cittadini ed i residenti negli USA stanno continuando a percepire il sussidio settimanale dal governo, quindi per ora sono in grado di tamponare anche le perdite economiche.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Guarda come vengono trattati oggi i nostri figli... e nessun bambino è mai morto di covid. Nessuno viene ricoverato per covid. Il lockdown è una farsa, è una fase dello sterminio.



Ma non ti viene in mente che un bambino infetto possa contagiarne altri e di conseguenza portare il virus a casa dove ci sono genitori e persone anziane e/o con problemi di salute? No eh?


----------



## el_gaucho (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, due capitali europee come Londra e Madrid si preparano ad entrare in lockdown, o quasi lockdown, a causa dell'aumento dei contagi. A Madrid restrizioni per 850.000 cittadini, che verranno sottoposti a numerosi controlli. Multe fino a 600 euro per chi viola le disposizioni. Tante proteste.
> 
> Anche a Londra si va verso un nuovo lockdown. Le istituzioni stanno già incitando i cittadini a lavorare da casa.



A Londra sono solo rumors per adesso. Martedì dovrebbe esserci un annuncio. Vedremo se sarà solo per il coprifuoco dei pub o anche ritornare a lavorare da casa. Nel nord est e’ da qualche settimana che ci sono dei lock down localizzati


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo so, Trump ha sempre dichiarato che sotto i 100.000 morti, avrebbe significato aver fatto un buon lavoro.
> Li hanno già doppiati.
> 
> Penso che, a meno di vaccini o farmaci miracolosi a brevissimo termine, gli USA arriveranno agilmente a mezzo milione di morti prima di fine pandemia.
> Mi viene da pensare che il vero polso della situazione non ce l' abbia quasi nessuno...



Parliamo di una popolazione di 350 mln di persone. Il rapporto tra numero di abitanti e morti per Covid è simile al nostro. Quando si fa propaganda (da parte dei soliti organi d'informazione appecorati) anti Trump, e pro Conte, si dimentica sempre questo dettaglio fondamentale.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Negli USA (nel Massachussets per la precisione) ci sono ancora delle restrizioni che qui sono state tolte, ad esempio i ristoranti possono operare solo all'aperto o riducendo del 50% la capienza, i bar non possono servire al banco ma solo al tavolo.
> I cittadini ed i residenti negli USA stanno continuando a percepire il sussidio settimanale dal governo, quindi per ora sono in grado di tamponare anche le perdite economiche.



Il problema è che tutti i governi del mondo si barcamenano tra salute ed economia.

Non esiste soluzione purtroppo, bisogna trovare il mix giusto di malati che non saturi gli ospedali, perché a quel punto chiunque potrebbe morire, e la salvaguardia dell' economia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Parliamo di una popolazione di 350 mln di persone. Il rapporto tra numero di abitanti e morti per Covid è simile al nostro. Quando si fa propaganda (da parte dei soliti organi d'informazione appecorati) anti Trump, e pro Conte, si dimentica sempre questo dettaglio fondamentale.



Fa comodo infatti non calcolare che gli USA sono grandi quanto il nostro continente, da come ne parlano sembra che si stia parlando del Lussemburgo.


----------



## Masanijey (20 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La tua creduloneria è ai massimi livelli. Spero che tu prenda tutti i vaccini possibili; mettiti la mascherina sempre e pure il gel e i guanti e fatti fare il tampone continuamente.



Scusa ma sei serio?


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Parliamo di una popolazione di 350 mln di persone. Il rapporto tra numero di abitanti e morti per Covid è simile al nostro. Quando si fa propaganda (da parte dei soliti organi d'informazione appecorati) anti Trump, e pro Conte, si dimentica sempre questo dettaglio fondamentale.



È vero, l' America ha 6 volte gli abitanti dell' Italia, e 7 volte il numero di morti nostri.. sostanzialmente siamo li per il momento.
Ma noi adesso facciamo 10/20 morti al giorno, loro 1000.
Per me in Usa ne vedremo purtroppo ancora tanti e ci batteranno con distacco in questa tristissima partita.


----------



## Lambro (20 Settembre 2020)

FigliodiOdino o è uno con degli allacci nella loggia oscura che governa il mondo oppure è uno dei terrapiattisti complottisti più ostinati che io abbia mai visto.
Tra l'altro ostinatissimo nel ripetere come un mantra che questo covid in pratica non esiste e che sia tutto un complotto cui prodest non si sa e non si capisce, guadagneranno quelli che faranno il vaccino mentre nel mondo andranno in supercrisi centinaia di migliaia di aziende anche grosse ed importanti, portando l'economia ad una crisi mai vista che danneggerebbe chiunque pure loro, ma a quanto pare secondo lui è tutto un complottone.
Ai suoi occhi sarò un povero illuso che vive di falsità, ma se anche fosse così cosa posso mai fare per cambiare il mondo, e poi in cosa e per cosa?
Se anche ipoteticamente fosse tutto falso, cosa dovrei fare?
Uscire senza mascherina pigliando multe come se non ci fosse un domani dentro ai locali? Rischiando forse si forse no di contagiare o meno? Essere contagiato ed attaccarla ai miei cari? Solo per fare il paladino della giustizia , quella vera quella della luce versus l'oscurità cattivona?
Oppure è solo è tutto un farsi grossi e diversi sui forum, cercando di spargere il proprio verbo come somma forma di autoerotismo mentale?


----------



## gabri65 (20 Settembre 2020)

E secondo voi, una volta messa in moto la macchina del business, dove sono nate aziende per la produzione di mascherine di tendenza, tutti i sanitari, tutta l'economia sommersa che sta facendo guadagnare alle lobby tipo Amazzone e Feisbuk miliardi di dollari, e tutto l'indotto dell'economia cinese che rimpiazza il lavoro in loco che non potremmo più fare, questi mollerano l'osso?

Fare lockdown diventerà consueto come fare le ferie d'estate. Ormai tanto la supposta ce l'hanno fatta a introdurcela, il più è fatto.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Settembre 2020)

Nessuno muore più di covid, ci hanno preso per il chiulo per mesi ma dobbiamo andare in giro con mascherine, usare gel, guanti, ecc ecc... e questi ebeti che obbediscono si sentono pure persone dal senso civico impeccabile, è incredibile.


----------



## Masanijey (20 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fa comodo infatti non calcolare che gli USA sono grandi quanto il nostro continente, da come ne parlano sembra che si stia parlando del Lussemburgo.



Solo io credo che se non fossimo stati i primi fuori dalla Cina a subire lo tsunami, avremmo avuto tra i migliori risultati del pianeta? Non è una questione politica, non mi importa nulla, parlo proprio per nostra attitudine e paura di ammalarci


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Settembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> FigliodiOdino o è uno con degli allacci nella loggia oscura che governa il mondo oppure è uno dei terrapiattisti complottisti più ostinati che io abbia mai visto.
> Tra l'altro ostinatissimo nel ripetere come un mantra che questo covid in pratica non esiste e che sia tutto un complotto cui prodest non si sa e non si capisce, guadagneranno quelli che faranno il vaccino mentre nel mondo andranno in supercrisi centinaia di migliaia di aziende anche grosse ed importanti, portando l'economia ad una crisi mai vista che danneggerebbe chiunque pure loro, ma a quanto pare secondo lui è tutto un complottone.
> Ai suoi occhi sarò un povero illuso che vive di falsità, ma se anche fosse così cosa posso mai fare per cambiare il mondo, e poi in cosa e per cosa?
> Se anche ipoteticamente fosse tutto falso, cosa dovrei fare?
> ...



.


----------



## danjr (20 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La tua creduloneria è ai massimi livelli. Spero che tu prenda tutti i vaccini possibili; mettiti la mascherina sempre e pure il gel e i guanti e fatti fare il tampone continuamente.



guarda a me che sia inutile o utile, la mascherina, non mi interessa... la
Metto perché nel dubbio non mi costa niente. Il vaccino me lo faccio, non perché ci creda ciecamente, ma perché tento nel dubbio non mi ha mai fatto nulla di male (uso il sillogismo di voi negazionisti: siccome i vaccini che mi hanno fatto sono andati tutti a buon fine, non esiste nessun caso in cui facciano male, se qualcuno ne ha documentato è in malafede al
Servizio delle lobby no vax). Il metro di distanza lo rispetto, e qui mi va anche bene perché non sopporto la gente che mi tocca. Infine il gel me lo metto, perché al massimo mi viene una dermatite, quindi chissenefrega.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fa comodo infatti non calcolare che gli USA sono grandi quanto il nostro continente, da come ne parlano sembra che si stia parlando del Lussemburgo.



Appunto...e ogni volta mi girano le scatole
Uccide meno del 10% a livello mondiale. Stop


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> guarda a me che sia inutile o utile, la mascherina, non mi interessa... la
> Metto perché nel dubbio non mi costa niente. Il vaccino me lo faccio, non perché ci creda ciecamente, ma perché tento nel dubbio non mi ha mai fatto nulla di male (uso il sillogismo di voi negazionisti: siccome i vaccini che mi hanno fatto sono andati tutti a buon fine, non esiste nessun caso in cui facciano male, se qualcuno ne ha documentato è in malafede al
> Servizio delle lobby no vax). Il metro di distanza lo rispetto, e qui mi va anche bene perché non sopporto la gente che mi tocca. Infine il gel me lo metto, perché al massimo mi viene una dermatite, quindi chissenefrega.



Ma poi in quale mondo parallelo il gel disinfettante sarebbe un male? A prescindere dal virus dico...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Settembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> FigliodiOdino o è uno con degli allacci nella loggia oscura che governa il mondo oppure è uno dei terrapiattisti complottisti più ostinati che io abbia mai visto.
> Tra l'altro ostinatissimo nel ripetere come un mantra che questo covid in pratica non esiste e che sia tutto un complotto cui prodest non si sa e non si capisce, guadagneranno quelli che faranno il vaccino mentre nel mondo andranno in supercrisi centinaia di migliaia di aziende anche grosse ed importanti, portando l'economia ad una crisi mai vista che danneggerebbe chiunque pure loro, ma a quanto pare secondo lui è tutto un complottone.
> Ai suoi occhi sarò un povero illuso che vive di falsità, ma se anche fosse così cosa posso mai fare per cambiare il mondo, e poi in cosa e per cosa?
> Se anche ipoteticamente fosse tutto falso, cosa dovrei fare?
> ...



Io sono solo uno che si informa e che pensa. Ero tra i primi ad essere allarmato per questa pandemia quando i falsi al governo andavano ad abbracciare i cinesi e non chiudevano gli aeroporti. Poi ho capito che è tutta un'invenzione. 
*Non ho alcun interesse personale*: non sono un venduto corrotto pecorone lemming credulone. Chi difende il lockdown è all'opposto un opportunista, un venduto, uno che è pronto a fare il Kapò, uno che agisce solo per interesse personale, senza alcuna morale. Son tutti degli schiavi pronti a leccare l'impossibile.


----------



## mil77 (20 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Nessuno muore più di covid, ci hanno preso per il chiulo per mesi ma dobbiamo andare in giro con mascherine, usare gel, guanti, ecc ecc... e questi ebeti che obbediscono si sentono pure persone dal senso civico impeccabile, è incredibile.



Oltre al fatto che hai rotto ampiamente le palle, ebete se vuoi lo dici a qualcuno della tua famiglia non a me!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Settembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Oltre al fatto che hai rotto ampiamente le palle, ebete se vuoi lo dici a qualcuno della tua famiglia non a me!



Quando si scrive qui, così come quando si discute vis a vis, si escludono i presenti. 
Un altro nella lista ignorati.


----------



## Masanijey (20 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2020)

Comunque restando in casa nostra, non ho visto troppe situazioni tragiche questa estate. La più tosta la sera di Ferragosto, a Terracina. Nei pressi del locale centrale di riferimento, c'era una marea di gente ed in pochi portavano la maschera.

Ieri sera sono stato a Vinoforum, era un evento all'aperto ma c'era un bel pò di gente. E' vero che era presente la sicurezza, ma quasi tutti indossavano la maschera (tirata giù, ovviamente, per mangiare e bere) senza troppi problemi. Qualche pecora nera c'era, ma poca roba.

Poi sono andato a Ponte Milvio, e lì la situazione era media. Più di qualcuno senza mascherina, in gruppi abbastanza ampi. Ma il vero degrado l'ho visto sempre ieri notte, a San Lorenzo. Non ci andavo più da anni. Ci sono tornato per curiosità. Tutti, e dico tutti, senza mascherina. Gli unici eravamo io e un mio amico. Piazza principale strapiena, gente che fumava, qualcuno addirittura pippava. Spacciatori in bicicletta. Un degrado a livelli da favela. Il problema è che al 90% erano studenti, che a breve torneranno in classe e all'università.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Settembre 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> guarda a me che sia inutile o utile, la mascherina, non mi interessa... la
> Metto perché nel dubbio non mi costa niente. Il vaccino me lo faccio, non perché ci creda ciecamente, ma perché tento nel dubbio non mi ha mai fatto nulla di male (uso il sillogismo di voi negazionisti: siccome i vaccini che mi hanno fatto sono andati tutti a buon fine, non esiste nessun caso in cui facciano male, se qualcuno ne ha documentato è in malafede al
> Servizio delle lobby no vax). Il metro di distanza lo rispetto, e qui mi va anche bene perché non sopporto la gente che mi tocca. Infine il gel me lo metto, perché al massimo mi viene una dermatite, quindi chissenefrega.



Una parte del gel evapora ma una parte viene assorbita e non rimane sulla pelle, e sono sostanze chimiche nocive. Per mesi abbiamo (avete) usato dei gel tossici, ne son stati ritirati 75 tipi. Ma quelli che son rimasti non sono certo benefici.
Ovviamente non son notizie che danno i TG...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Settembre 2020)

La risposta qui sopra è uguale uguale alla risposta data da un terrapiattista ad un astronauta ( in incognito ) in un famoso faccia a faccia.
Io so tutto, mi informo siete voic he siete dei creduloni e credete che la terra non sia piatta, davanti al tipo che era in orbita e gli mostrava le foto fatte da lui che dimostravano a verità.

Ripeto il mio pensiero, ogni persona è LIBERA di pensarla come vuole finchè il il suo comportamento non compromette la sicurezza di tutti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Una parte del gel evapora ma una parte viene assorbita e non rimane sulla pelle, e sono sostanze chimiche nocive. Per mesi abbiamo (avete) usato dei gel tossici, ne son stati ritirati 75 tipi. Ma quelli che son rimasti non sono certo benefici.
> Ovviamente non son notizie che danno i TG...



dove ti informi ? mi dai le fonti ufficiali?


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2020)

*Per l'ennesima volta. Nel rispetto delle regole, qui su ognuno è libero di dire la sua. All'interno del Parlamento italiano è presente un gruppo di negazionisti. Ed organizzano addirittura i convegni. Non vedo perchè anche qui non ci possano essere negazionisti. Non condivido nemmeno mezza parola di ciò che scrivono i negazionisti, ma non sono un fascista. Sono per la libertà di pensiero. Si torna on topic. Al prossimo off, ban.*


----------



## danjr (20 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Una parte del gel evapora ma una parte viene assorbita e non rimane sulla pelle, e sono sostanze chimiche nocive. Per mesi abbiamo (avete) usato dei gel tossici, ne son stati ritirati 75 tipi. Ma quelli che son rimasti non sono certo benefici.
> Ovviamente non son notizie che danno i TG...


a me non fa niente... accetta l’idea che ci siano esseri superiori immuni all’amuchina


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per l'ennesima volta. Nel rispetto delle regole, qui su ognuno è libero di dire la sua. All'interno del Parlamento italiano è presente un gruppo di negazionisti. Ed organizzano addirittura i convegni. Non vedo perchè anche qui non ci possano essere negazionisti. Non condivido nemmeno mezza parola di ciò che scrivono i negazionisti, ma non sono un fascista. Sono per la libertà di pensiero. Si torna on topic. Al prossimo off, ban.*


.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque restando in casa nostra, non ho visto troppe situazioni tragiche questa estate. La più tosta la sera di Ferragosto, a Terracina. Nei pressi del locale centrale di riferimento, c'era una marea di gente ed in pochi portavano la maschera.
> 
> Ieri sera sono stato a Vinoforum, era un evento all'aperto ma c'era un bel pò di gente. E' vero che era presente la sicurezza, ma quasi tutti indossavano la maschera (tirata giù, ovviamente, per mangiare e bere) senza troppi problemi. Qualche pecora nera c'era, ma poca roba.
> 
> Poi sono andato a Ponte Milvio, e lì la situazione era media. Più di qualcuno senza mascherina, in gruppi abbastanza ampi. Ma il vero degrado l'ho visto sempre ieri notte, a San Lorenzo. Non ci andavo più da anni. Ci sono tornato per curiosità. Tutti, e dico tutti, senza mascherina. Gli unici eravamo io e un mio amico. Piazza principale strapiena, gente che fumava, qualcuno addirittura pippava. Spacciatori in bicicletta. Un degrado a livelli da favela. Il problema è che al 90% erano studenti, che a breve torneranno in classe e all'università.



Il problema essenziale è questo...tutti nelle nostre città sappiamo quali sono i posti affollati e quelli poco frequentati, quindi se si vuole evitare di mettere per forza la mascherina all'aperto basta andare dove si è sicuri di mantenere la distanza. Invece si ammassano tutti allegramente nelle zone più affollate senza maschera (che poi non capisco che gusto ci sia a stare in millemila persone in poco spazio, ma questo da sempre, senza bisogno di virus vari).


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Il problema essenziale è questo...tutti nelle nostre città sappiamo quali sono i posti affollati e quelli poco frequentati, quindi se si vuole evitare di mettere per forza la mascherina all'aperto basta andare dove si è sicuri di mantenere la distanza. Invece si ammassano tutti allegramente nelle zone più affollate senza maschera (che poi non capisco che gusto ci sia a stare in millemila persone in poco spazio, ma questo da sempre, senza bisogno di virus vari).



Quella, poi, magari è gente che poi rompe le palle agli altri ma che nella vita si comporta peggio dei negazionisti (a chiacchiere).


----------



## vota DC (20 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non ti viene in mente che un bambino infetto possa contagiarne altri e di conseguenza portare il virus a casa dove ci sono genitori e persone anziane e/o con problemi di salute? No eh?



Che carica virale ha un bambino con 36 di febbre?
Controllo temperatura all'entrata e tampone periodico (basta uno al mese visti i tempi di incubazione)e si hanno zero rischi.
Adesso un bambino si toglie la maschera e devono chiudere la scuola.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quella, poi, magari è gente che poi rompe le palle agli altri ma che nella vita si comporta peggio dei negazionisti (a chiacchiere).



E' così in molti casi, stanne certo. Fra le persone che conosco questa estate nella stessa serata ho sentito discorsi del tipo "spero che ai negazionisti venga il coviddi e che muoiano pure, se lo meritano", poi quelle stesse persone, dopo aver portato la maschera all'aperto dove serviva di meno, si siedono al ristorante e mentre aspettano il cibo (più di un'ora) conversano amabilmente a tavola al chiuso a poca distanza dagli altri commensali ovviamente senza la maschera. Tutto molto logico no?


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> E' così in molti casi, stanne certo. Fra le persone che conosco questa estate nella stessa serata ho sentito discorsi del tipo "spero che ai negazionisti venga il coviddi e che muoiano pure, se lo meritano", poi quelle stesse persone, dopo aver portato la maschera all'aperto dove serviva di meno, si siedono al ristorante e mentre aspettano il cibo (più di un'ora) conversano amabilmente a tavola al chiuso a poca distanza dagli altri commensali ovviamente senza la maschera. Tutto molto logico no?



Esattamente....


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Che carica virale ha un bambino con 36 di febbre?
> Controllo temperatura all'entrata e tampone periodico (basta uno al mese visti i tempi di incubazione)e si hanno zero rischi.
> Adesso un bambino si toglie la maschera e devono chiudere la scuola.



Ma guarda che in classe la utilizzano solo se si alzano dal posto. Almeno così fa mia nipote, ha iniziato le elementari proprio qualche giorno fa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Che carica virale ha un bambino con 36 di febbre?
> Controllo temperatura all'entrata e tampone periodico (basta uno al mese visti i tempi di incubazione)e si hanno zero rischi.
> Adesso un bambino si toglie la maschera e devono chiudere la scuola.



un sacco di genitori mandano i bambini con la febbre a scuola. basta la tachipirina e non puoi capire che è malato.....


----------



## Beppe85 (20 Settembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Appunto...e ogni volta mi girano le scatole
> Uccide meno del 10% a livello mondiale. Stop



Meno del 10 per cento a livello mondiale... poco quindi? Siamo circa 7 miliardi di persone del mondo, lo spieghi tu alle famiglie di 700 milioni di persone che il loro caro è morto ma... è giusto così perché tanto è solo il 10 per cento? Nn voglio alzare i toni eh


----------



## hakaishin (20 Settembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Meno del 10 per cento a livello mondiale... poco quindi? Siamo circa 7 miliardi di persone del mondo, lo spieghi tu alle famiglie di 700 milioni di persone che il loro caro è morto ma... è giusto così perché tanto è solo il 10 per cento? Nn voglio alzare i toni eh



Capisco perfettamente. La soluzione è bloccare il mondo per sempre? Si?

Ps meno del 10% dei contagiati a livello mondiale 
700 milioni di morti non li farà mai il coronavirus, mai


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> dove ti informi ? mi dai le fonti ufficiali?



Quindi, i vaccini fanno male, la mascherina fa male (prima del covid quindi c'era una moria di chirurghi), il gel disinfettante fa male (anche il sapone?), In ospedale ti fanno morire, non esistono morti per covid (a Bergamo saranno morti per aver bestemmiato troppo). 
Il prossimo passo quale sarà?


----------



## Beppe85 (21 Settembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Capisco perfettamente. La soluzione è bloccare il mondo per sempre? Si?
> 
> Ps meno del 10% dei contagiati a livello mondiale
> 700 milioni di morti non li farà mai il coronavirus, mai



Ovviamente la soluzione non può esser quella di bloccare il mondo e ti dirò... rispetto ad aprile-maggio pure io che di solito sono sempre ottimista ora sto seriamente iniziando a preoccuparmi delle possibili conseguenze economiche (che potrebbero essere gravissime anche senza un nostro lockdown). Dico solo che le scelte non possono esser fatte così superficialmente basandosi solo sulla percentuale di mortalità del virus (che è effettivamente bassa).
Io penso ci siano solo due possibili soluzioni:
1) si dovrebbe esser così bravi da limitare i contagi (magari anche richiudendo le frontiere se necessario) agendo subito arginando i vari focolai.... e in questo caso si potrebbe continuare a vivere come adesso se non anche meglio. Ovviamente per poter realizzare questo piano dovremmo però essere bravissimi e fortunati;
2)continuiamo così e a seconda del numero di contagi aumentiamo o diminuiamo le limitazioni. 
Ovviamente nella seconda ipotesi appena i contagi aumenteranno si rischierà il lockdown.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Settembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Capisco perfettamente. La soluzione è bloccare il mondo per sempre? Si?
> 
> Ps meno del 10% dei contagiati a livello mondiale
> 700 milioni di morti non li farà mai il coronavirus, mai



Tutti i morti per guerre inutili invece e quelli che muoiono letteralmente come schiavi di gente come Benetton(tanto per rimanere in casa nostra), di quelli ai loro cari non ci pensa mai nessuno.. 

Ah si perché sono letteralmente genocidi quindi i cari manco rimangono in vita.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Settembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente la soluzione non può esser quella di bloccare il mondo e ti dirò... rispetto ad aprile-maggio pure io che di solito sono sempre ottimista ora sto seriamente iniziando a preoccuparmi delle possibili conseguenze economiche (che potrebbero essere gravissime anche senza un nostro lockdown). Dico solo che le scelte non possono esser fatte così superficialmente basandosi solo sulla percentuale di mortalità del virus (che è effettivamente bassa).
> Io penso ci siano solo due possibili soluzioni:
> 1) si dovrebbe esser così bravi da limitare i contagi (magari anche richiudendo le frontiere se necessario) agendo subito arginando i vari focolai.... e in questo caso si potrebbe continuare a vivere come adesso se non anche meglio. Ovviamente per poter realizzare questo piano dovremmo però essere bravissimi e fortunati;
> 2)continuiamo così e a seconda del numero di contagi aumentiamo o diminuiamo le limitazioni.
> Ovviamente nella seconda ipotesi appena i contagi aumenteranno si rischierà il lockdown.



Per me anche solo pensare ad un altro lockdown è follia. Non ha nessun senso per quanto mi riguarda e qui tutti sanno benissimo che non si potrà fare. Prima si capisce che ci si deve convivere meglio sarà


----------



## hakaishin (21 Settembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Tutti i morti per guerre inutili invece e quelli che muoiono letteralmente come schiavi di gente come Benetton(tanto per rimanere in casa nostra), di quelli ai loro cari non ci pensa mai nessuno..
> 
> Ah si perché sono letteralmente genocidi quindi i cari manco rimangono in vita.



Questo è un altro tipo di discorso, molto complicato e non ne usciamo più...
Ci sarebbero miliardi di cose da dire...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Settembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro tipo di discorso, molto complicato e non ne usciamo più...
> Ci sarebbero miliardi di cose da dire...


Mica tanto, visto che il covid è un prodotto di quelle stesse persone.


----------



## Rivera10 (21 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Una parte del gel evapora ma una parte viene assorbita e non rimane sulla pelle, e sono sostanze chimiche nocive. Per mesi abbiamo (avete) usato dei gel tossici, ne son stati ritirati 75 tipi. Ma quelli che son rimasti non sono certo benefici.
> Ovviamente non son notizie che danno i TG...



Prima o poi ce lo dirai,spero, dove tieni nascosto il Necronomicon da cui attingi queste informazioni.


----------



## Zanc9 (21 Settembre 2020)

Esiste qualcosa di più potente della lista ignorati? chiedo per un amico


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Siamo al principio di uno sterminio di massa come mai si è visto in passato. Se eliminassero solo gli idioti creduloni sarebbe anche una buona cosa, ma elimineranno i dissidenti, gli intelligenti, gli onesti.
> Si vedono novelli Kapò ovunque, l'Italia e l'Europa sono degli immensi gulag.



In effetti quelli che erano alla manifestazione no mask sembravano proprio la parte di popolazione, come dicevi? "dissidente, intelligente e ed onesta"..


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh ma di cosa ci meravigliamo ? " Non ce n'è di Coviddi" e la colpa è solo di Bill Gates che si inventa tutto. Poi la gente crede a queste stupidate e non prende le precauzioni.
> 
> Ora mi piacerebbe sentire cosa dicono i sostenitori politici di chi sostiene non sia necessaria la mascherina. Ma si sa, la clpa sarà di CONTEH !!!11!!!



Fatico anch'io a capire..ci si lamenta dei lockdown (speriamo di non averne) ma poi non si vuole nemmeno usare le minime precauzioni per ridurre il rischio..

botte piena e moglie ubriaca..un classico


----------



## mil77 (21 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## danjr (21 Settembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me anche solo pensare ad un altro lockdown è follia. Non ha nessun senso per quanto mi riguarda e qui tutti sanno benissimo che non si potrà fare. Prima si capisce che ci si deve convivere meglio sarà


Convivere = mascherine, gel, distanziamento. Fatevene una ragione, non vuol dire far finta di nulla, altrimenti si va gambe all’aria come già successo


----------



## danjr (21 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In effetti quelli che erano alla manifestazione no mask sembravano proprio la parte di popolazione, come dicevi? "dissidente, intelligente e ed onesta"..



No, erano solo quelli intelligenti


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fatico anch'io a capire..ci si lamenta dei lockdown (speriamo di non averne) ma poi non si vuole nemmeno usare le minime precauzioni per ridurre il rischio..
> 
> botte piena e moglie ubriaca..un classico



Giusto l' altra sera discutevo con un conoscente, si lamentava delle misure per la scuola, delle limitazioni ecc ecc ecc ecc ecc

Gli ho chiesto: ok, hai ragione su tutto. Ma secondo te cosa bisognerebbe fare?

La risposta è stato un balbettio. 

Facilissimo rompere le palle ed evidenziare i problemi, roba da asilo nido come complessità, ma risolverli è tutt' altra storia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fatico anch'io a capire..ci si lamenta dei lockdown (speriamo di non averne) ma poi non si vuole nemmeno usare le minime precauzioni per ridurre il rischio..
> 
> botte piena e moglie ubriaca..un classico



Ricapitolando è cosi : 

- il covid non esiste
- le mascherine non servono
- i gel fanno male
- il 5g fa male
- Bill Gates ha inventato il virus ( che non esiste )
- i massoni hanno in mano il mondo
- è un complotto delle ditte farmaceutiche che hanno inventato il virus ( che non esiste ) per arricchirsi impoverendo la popolazione mondiale che non avrà piu un lavoro.

Dopo aver detto quanto sopra arriva la seconda fase : 

- Conte non ha fatto abbastanza contro il virus ( che non esiste ) 
- andava chiuso tutto prima per non diffondere il il virus ( che non esiste ) 
- Bisogna che cada il governo, nel mezzo della più grandre crisi sanitaria mondiale degli ultimi 100 anni. 

Io ripeto, rispetto tutti e tutte le idee ed è gusto che uno le esprima ( soprattutto qui sopra ) ma parlando di vita reale la tua libertà finisce nel momento in cui diventa un pericolo per gli altri.


----------



## bmb (21 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando è cosi :
> 
> - il covid non esiste
> - le mascherine non servono
> ...



Questo però è vero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Settembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Giusto l' altra sera discutevo con un conoscente, si lamentava delle misure per la scuola, delle limitazioni ecc ecc ecc ecc ecc
> 
> Gli ho chiesto: ok, hai ragione su tutto. Ma secondo te cosa bisognerebbe fare?
> 
> ...



Esatto, ma spesso mi capita sta situazione..la gente è tutta bravissima ad individuare i problemi (suoi) ma le soluzioni sonoun mistero, oppure fesserie tipo "eh se si tagliassero lo stipendio loro i soldi ci sarebbero per fare tutto"..certo certo..


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando è cosi :
> 
> - il covid non esiste
> - le mascherine non servono
> ...



I complottisiti sono tutti così, mille interpretazioni, spesso in contrasti tra loro, per giungere al nulla di concreto..l'importante è lamentarsi di qualcosa e dare la colpa a qualcuno, della serie "Piove, governo ladro!"


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Questo però è vero.



Ma sarà anche vero ( ne dubito ma accetto la tua versione ). 

Cavolo raga mi sembra il discorso di Messi all Inter, Messi era IMPOSSIBILE andasse all Inter bastava guardare i numeri e ragionare da persone intelligenti. 

Qui è la stessa cosa, se io sono un capo massone e guadagno "manovrando" le economie mondiali (come mi dite) se io mi invento una pandemia globale che mette in ginocchio le economie di tutto il mondo cosa ci guadagno ? 

Casomai è il contrario ( come fa la Mafia ) io spero che tutto vada bene e soffio sulle economie perchè più loro vanno bene più i miei affari aumentano. Meno si parla di loro meglio è.


----------



## Manue (21 Settembre 2020)

Sinceramente quando leggo che sterilizzarsi le mani spesso è volentieri è pericoloso, 
mi chiedo:
ma chi svolge la professione all'interno di un'ospedale, 
un chirurgo, ma anche un dentista, che quotidianamente e più volte al giorno, 
si disinfetta, quando va in pensione non ha più le mani ??

Io capisco che ci sia chi la pensa diversamente, riguardo a qualsiasi cosa nella propria esistenza, 
quello che è inaccettabile è modo di porsi, lo paragonerei al modo di fare della comunità LGBT.
Se tu negazionista vorresti che io fossi predisposto ad accettare il tuo punto di vista, devi farmi la cortesia di essere anche tu così.
Non è possibile che ti elevi a detentore della verità assoluta, saccente intelligente e etichettando color che non la pensano come te, come mandria di ignoranti.

Soprattutto, 
parlando di Covid e numeri, 
i negazionisti sostengono la loro tesi basandosi sulle informazioni che arrivano ovviamente dalle fonti ufficiali, 
e da li si elabora il pensiero che "non si muore più ecc ecc"...
bene, 
ma non è un paradosso?
Non credere alle fonti ufficiali ma sviluppare la propria tesi basandosi sui numeri ufficiali?

Sottolineo inoltre che, 
per esperienza diretta, 
ciò che viene riportato dagli organi ufficiali, non è mai completo.
Ad esempio in un paese che conosco molto bene, ci sono stati 20 casi di Covid un paio di settimane fa, 
questi non sono stati considerati nel conteggio totale della regione di competenza.
Immagino di situazioni del genere ce ne siano diverse.


Detto questo, 
dall'agosto italiano e le immagini viste e riviste più volte, 
mi aspettavo una situazione molto più grave di quella attuale.


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Io sono solo uno che si informa e che pensa. Ero tra i primi ad essere allarmato per questa pandemia quando i falsi al governo andavano ad abbracciare i cinesi e non chiudevano gli aeroporti. Poi ho capito che è tutta un'invenzione.
> *Non ho alcun interesse personale*: non sono un venduto corrotto pecorone lemming credulone. Chi difende il lockdown è all'opposto un opportunista, un venduto, uno che è pronto a fare il Kapò, uno che agisce solo per interesse personale, senza alcuna morale. Son tutti degli schiavi pronti a leccare l'impossibile.



Io vorrei spezzare una lancia in tuo favore perchè devo darti atto che da una discussione con te sulla veridicità o meno dell'origine antropica del global warming ho iniziato a vedere il "problema" da una prospettiva diversa, trovando però una vastissima letteratura a supporto della tesi che supportavi prodotta da fior fior di scienziati, ecco io non vivo di preconcetti e sarei felicissimo di non dovermi più preoccupare del virus o del fatto che mio fratello lavori in corsia in ospedale, però dovresti argomentare meglio una tesi così forte perchè se ti limiti a dire che non esiste, che ci prendono in giro e che nessuno muore di Covid e siam tutti creduloni ma senza dimostrare la veridicità della tua tesi documentando ecco che allora risulti poco credibile a mio parere scusa se mi permetto.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Settembre 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Convivere = mascherine, gel, distanziamento. Fatevene una ragione, non vuol dire far finta di nulla, altrimenti si va gambe all’aria come già successo



Io la mascherina la uso sempre..non ho da farmi nessuna ragione.
Forse è bene che ve ne facciate una ragione che non ci sarà un altro lockdown


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2020)

* Metà del territorio Francese zona rossa*


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esatto, ma spesso mi capita sta situazione..la gente è tutta bravissima ad individuare i problemi (suoi) ma le soluzioni sonoun mistero, oppure fesserie tipo "eh se si tagliassero lo stipendio loro i soldi ci sarebbero per fare tutto"..certo certo..



Eh si, sempre la storia dei soldi. A quel punto direi: "ok, tagliamo li stipendi dei politici. Ora che abbiamo i soldi, soluzioni?" 

E ripartono le risposte balbettanti...


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Settembre 2020)

Se ci fosse DAVVERO paura si chiudere prima di tutto i confini, prima di chiuderci in casa.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Settembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io la mascherina la uso sempre..non ho da farmi nessuna ragione.
> Forse è bene che ve ne facciate una ragione che non ci sarà un altro lockdown



Guarda, io penso che un altro mini-lockdown sia possibile (forse di un mese), perchè è pur sempre un virus stagionale e la stagione fredda darà i suoi problemi. Per fortuna le fonti più autorevoli convergono sull'ipotesi di un vaccino entro pochi mesi, quindi penso riusciremo a reggere.
Ciò non toglie che la fase della convivenza è fondamentale. Qualcuno fa finta di non capire che chi parla di convivenza sottintende il rispetto delle regole base. Invece appena si parla di convivenza col virus, subito parte l'urlo random al "negazionista", così come quando si fa notare che Gates non è proprio un angelo sceso dal cielo parte l'urlo random al "complottista". Che dobbiamo fare, purtroppo chi è intellettualmente mediocre da una parte o dall'altra sarà sempre in maggioranza, bisogna "guardare e passare" alla dantesca maniera e andare avanti con la propria vita.


----------



## danjr (21 Settembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io la mascherina la uso sempre..non ho da farmi nessuna ragione.
> Forse è bene che ve ne facciate una ragione che non ci sarà un altro lockdown



Premessa: nessuno vive bene un lockdown, sfido chiunque a sostenere il contrario. I Lockdown ci saranno, eccome se ci saranno, ma si spera che vengano fatti con un criterio logico, cioè che riguardino solo limitate aree interessate, come del resto sarebbe dovuto avvenire quest'inverno e come il CTS aveva consigliato. Dal Medioevo con la peste ad oggi con il corona Virus i metodi di "distanziamento" e "Quarantena" (lockdown), non sono cambiati perché sostanzialmente funzionano a lungo andare


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, due capitali europee come Londra e Madrid si preparano ad entrare in lockdown, o quasi lockdown, a causa dell'aumento dei contagi. A Madrid restrizioni per 850.000 cittadini, che verranno sottoposti a numerosi controlli. Multe fino a 600 euro per chi viola le disposizioni. Tante proteste.
> 
> Anche a Londra si va verso un nuovo lockdown. Le istituzioni stanno già incitando i cittadini a lavorare da casa.



I lockdown non servono a nulla. Possono rallentare il contagio ma è solo una soluzione per tamponare temporaneamente, appena apri solo un po questo virus torna a circolare. Abbiamo visto la storia.. Purtroppo questi cino-americani hanno creato un mostro.. però non puoi continuare a tenere tutti in prigione dai. Apri chiudi apri chiudi apri chiudi.. non si può continuare così.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> * Metà del territorio Francese zona rossa*



Tra un mesetto massimo toccherà anche a noi.


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma sarà anche vero ( ne dubito ma accetto la tua versione ).
> 
> Cavolo raga mi sembra il discorso di Messi all Inter, Messi era IMPOSSIBILE andasse all Inter bastava guardare i numeri e ragionare da persone intelligenti.
> 
> ...



Cosa ci guadagni? Basta vedere quello che sta accadendo, senza paraocchi. I ricchi diventano sempre più ricchi (parlo dei ricchi veri, non delle aziende che fatturano qualche milione e poi di utile fanno spicci), i poveri sempre più poveri. I giusti appalti fruttano miliardi di euro in più all'anno, ai soliti noti ovviamente. E grazie ad un settore che prima praticamente non esisteva. Chi aveva il potere, anche e soprattutto a livello politico, con il virus è diventato a tutti gli effetti padrone.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cosa ci guadagni? Basta vedere quello che sta accadendo, senza paraocchi. I ricchi diventano sempre più ricchi (parlo dei ricchi veri, non delle aziende che fatturano qualche milione e poi di utile fanno spicci), i poveri sempre più poveri. I giusti appalti fruttano miliardi di euro in più all'anno, ai soliti noti ovviamente. E grazie ad un settore che prima praticamente non esisteva. Chi aveva il potere, anche e soprattutto a livello politico, con il virus è diventato a tutti gli effetti padrone.



Boh, sarà cosi ma io la vedo più una cosa complottista che altro. 
Mi auguro sono una cosa, che questo schifo finisca il prima possibile perchè da papa di un bambino di 1 anno mi viene da piangere a pensare cosa gli aspetta.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse DAVVERO paura si chiudere prima di tutto i confini, prima di chiuderci in casa.



Ma se si lamentavano tutti perchè non potevano arrivare gli stranieri? Vedi anche tu che in generale si vorrebbe la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.

Che poi, ma è un'opinione del tutto personale, il problema maggiore sono stati i NOSTRI che sono usciti e tornati col virus.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Boh, sarà cosi ma io la vedo più una cosa complottista che altro.
> Mi auguro sono una cosa, che questo schifo finisca il prima possibile perchè da papa di un bambino di 1 anno mi viene da piangere a pensare cosa gli aspetta.



Lollo dai.. ma hai visto Gazidis? Con Amazon in questi 5 mesi ha fatto un mucchio di soldi..


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cosa ci guadagni? Basta vedere quello che sta accadendo, senza paraocchi. I ricchi diventano sempre più ricchi (parlo dei ricchi veri, non delle aziende che fatturano qualche milione e poi di utile fanno spicci), i poveri sempre più poveri. I giusti appalti fruttano miliardi di euro in più all'anno, ai soliti noti ovviamente. E grazie ad un settore che prima praticamente non esisteva. Chi aveva il potere, anche e soprattutto a livello politico, con il virus è diventato a tutti gli effetti padrone.



La mia povera nonna, me lo diceva da 10/15 anni che si stava tornando a dividere "ricchi" e "poveri", una donna con la 5° elementare, molto sveglia e intelligente nonostante il quasi analfabetismo, che a 5 anni portava in spalle le balle di fieno e dormiva nelle stalle, e ha lavorato come un treno per tutta la vita.

L' ho sempre guardata come per dire " ma che ca...o sta dicendo questa", cavolo aveva ragione. Aveva capito tutto già 15 anni fa.

Io non so se tutto questo è fatto per "complotto" o se sia la normale/obbligatoria deriva del nostro sistema economico, di certo sta accadendo.

Le statistiche sono chiarissime, ricchi sempre più ricchi e classe media in distruzione, come mi ha sempre anticipato quella "analfabeta" di mia nonna, una che senza un centesimo in tasca e due figli, si è rimboccata le maniche ed è riuscita a pagare 3 case ( lavorando 16/18 ore al giorno, anche facendo le pulizie in casa della gente)


----------



## sottoli (21 Settembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I lockdown non servono a nulla. Possono rallentare il contagio ma è solo una soluzione per tamponare temporaneamente, appena apri solo un po questo virus torna a circolare. Abbiamo visto la storia.. Purtroppo questi cino-americani hanno creato un mostro.. però non puoi continuare a tenere tutti in prigione dai. Apri chiudi apri chiudi apri chiudi.. non si può continuare così.



In teoria gli apri/chiudi servono a:
- elevare senza traumi sul sistema la popolazione che è già stata in contatto con il virus
- temporeggiare per dar tempo allo sviluppo di farmaci specifici e/o vaccini


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> In teoria gli apri/chiudi servono a:
> - elevare senza traumi sul sistema la popolazione che è già stata in contatto con il virus
> - temporeggiare per dar tempo allo sviluppo di farmaci specifici e/o vaccini



Ci si mette 10 anni a fare un vaccino... ed ora faranno un vaccino in 2 anni ma vi pare normale? Se bisogna aspettare il Vaccino tanto vale chiudere almeno 5 anni.

Tra l'altro attenzione. Secondo me il Lockdown può benissimo starci se gli stati sono disposti a mantenere la popolazione.. perché sì, si può benissimo mandare in vacca l'attuale sistema economico che fa acqua da tutte le parti. Alla fine parliamo di pezzi di carta che possono essere stracciati e formare un in sistema sostenibile. Questo virus poteva essere l'occasione per cambiare molte cose a livello globale. Invece non c'è voglia o comunque si preferisce tenere lo status quo..anzi questo virus ha arricchito chi è già ricco.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Settembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lollo dai.. ma hai visto Gazidis? Con Amazon in questi 5 mesi ha fatto un mucchio di soldi..




e vabbè, ci sarà qualcuno come Amazon o Netflix che ci ha "guadagnato" dal lockdown covid-19. Ma con le economie a -10% il 99,9% delle persone saranno più povere, prima i poveri e poi i ricchi. I ricchi sono ricchi perchè il popolo compra i loro beni eh, non è che crescono sulle piante i soldi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Settembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma se si lamentavano tutti perchè non potevano arrivare gli stranieri? Vedi anche tu che in generale si vorrebbe la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.
> 
> Che poi, ma è un'opinione del tutto personale, il problema maggiore sono stati i NOSTRI che sono usciti e tornati col virus.



Chiudere i confini sia un entrata che in uscita intendevo. Quindi evitando di lasciar andare gente in Spagna o in Croazia per fare un esempio.


----------



## danjr (21 Settembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I lockdown non servono a nulla. Possono rallentare il contagio ma è solo una soluzione per tamponare temporaneamente, appena apri solo un po questo virus torna a circolare. Abbiamo visto la storia.. Purtroppo questi cino-americani hanno creato un mostro.. però non puoi continuare a tenere tutti in prigione dai. Apri chiudi apri chiudi apri chiudi.. non si può continuare così.



Ultimo caso di peste in Europa: Marsiglia 1720. Verosimilmente arrivata con un carico proveniente dall’attuale Siria. L’Europa falcidiata dalla perdere dal 300 al 700 aveva adottato dei protocolli non troppo diversi dai nostri, quarantena per le merci e per le persone che provenivano da zone a rischio. Però quello era un carico prezioso, poteva deteriorarsi così viene bypassata la quarantena ed iniziano i primi casi. Si discute se sia necessario o meno una chiusura della città, ma gli affari sono affari così si aspetta e muoiono 40 mila persone (su 90 mila abitanti, quasi dimezzata la città). Si decide allora per un lockdown di Marsiglia e della Provenza è il virus non dilaga. 
Poi leggila un po’ come vuoi la ma storia qualcosa dovrebbe insegnare


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Chiudere i confini sia un entrata che in uscita intendevo. Quindi evitando di lasciar andare gente in Spagna o in Croazia per fare un esempio.



Ma anche dalla Francia e Gran Bretagna, assurdo possano venire come nulla fosse vista la situazione.


----------



## Raryof (21 Settembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ci si mette 10 anni a fare un vaccino... ed ora faranno un vaccino in 2 anni ma vi pare normale? Se bisogna aspettare il Vaccino tanto vale chiudere almeno 5 anni.
> 
> Tra l'altro attenzione. Secondo me il Lockdown può benissimo starci se gli stati sono disposti a mantenere la popolazione.. perché sì, si può benissimo mandare in vacca l'attuale sistema economico che fa acqua da tutte le parti. Alla fine parliamo di pezzi di carta che possono essere stracciati e formare un in sistema sostenibile. Questo virus poteva essere l'occasione per cambiare molte cose a livello globale. Invece non c'è voglia o comunque si preferisce tenere lo status quo..anzi questo virus ha arricchito chi è già ricco.



Stampare soldi per tutti? e poi i ricchi cosa fanno? vanno dalla mamma a piangere? 
Il mondo deve andare avanti per manterere lo statuto attuale quindi: ricchi sempre più ricchi e nuovi poveri sempre più poveri (compreso il ceto medio distrutto da anni di sinistrume).
Tra 50 anni in Europa i bianchi saranno solamente ricchi, come sullo Snowpiercer, i neri o comunque popolazioni extraeuropee lavoreranno per loro e il sistema si baserà su quello che è il sistema mediatico lobotomizzante che stiamo vedendo tiepidamente oggi, chi è povero muore, chi non si attacca al treno rimane dietro, chi non accetta la sostituzione etnica la deve accettare comunque, quindi, se il bianco scompare cosa rimane? rimane la fetta di popolazione che migra, quella più giovane, quindi africani, asiatici, chi sopravvive? i ricchi che mettono da parte sempre più e con questa nuova politica del terrore si arriverà ad un normalissimo collasso sociale, etnico, economico, sanitario (lo abbiamo giò visto, basta un niente, due goccioline) che sta velocizzando le morti nei paesi più vecchi e più attaccati alle loro tradizioni, paesi ben manipolati dalla fenomenale Europa che praticamente, se vuole, può tranquillamente costringerci a fare tutto quello che dicono loro e per come lo intendono loro.
Cosa ci stanno dicendo quindi? nulla, che dobbiamo fare quello che ci viene detto finché non ci saranno ulteriori evoluzioni, ad oggi questa è una situazione ben accettata perché come volevasi dimostrare il mondo sta cambiando molto in fretta e già quel benessere bianco, medio, sta scomparendo per privilegiare quella che è la paura, il tamburellante e spietato tragico mondo della strada che uccide.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ci si mette 10 anni a fare un vaccino... ed ora faranno un vaccino in 2 anni ma vi pare normale? Se bisogna aspettare il Vaccino tanto vale chiudere almeno 5 anni.
> 
> Tra l'altro attenzione. Secondo me il Lockdown può benissimo starci se gli stati sono disposti a mantenere la popolazione.. perché sì, si può benissimo mandare in vacca l'attuale sistema economico che fa acqua da tutte le parti. Alla fine parliamo di pezzi di carta che possono essere stracciati e formare un in sistema sostenibile. Questo virus poteva essere l'occasione per cambiare molte cose a livello globale. Invece non c'è voglia o comunque si preferisce tenere lo status quo..anzi questo virus ha arricchito chi è già ricco.



Concordo, ci poteva essere l'opportunità di cambiare radicalmente un sistema economico marcio fino al midollo, invece a costo di fare morire di fame la gente insistono nel volerlo tenere in piedi. 
Il lockdown se necessario va fatto, ma in EGUAL MISURA deve essere necessaria l'assistenza economica alla popolazione.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma anche dalla Francia e Gran Bretagna, assurdo possano venire come nulla fosse vista la situazione.



Si si era per fare un esempio dei nostri che sono andati in vacanza, ma poteva benissimo valere per Francia, GB e sopratutto dalla Cina.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ultimo caso di peste in Europa: Marsiglia 1720. Verosimilmente arrivata con un carico proveniente dall’attuale Siria. L’Europa falcidiata dalla perdere dal 300 al 700 aveva adottato dei protocolli non troppo diversi dai nostri, quarantena per le merci e per le persone che provenivano da zone a rischio. Però quello era un carico prezioso, poteva deteriorarsi così viene bypassata la quarantena ed iniziano i primi casi. Si discute se sia necessario o meno una chiusura della città, ma gli affari sono affari così si aspetta e muoiono 40 mila persone (su 90 mila abitanti, quasi dimezzata la città). Si decide allora per un lockdown di Marsiglia e della Provenza è il virus non dilaga.
> Poi leggila un po’ come vuoi la ma storia qualcosa dovrebbe insegnare



Di storia intendo quello che è successo in questi mesi quando il virus si è contenuto quando il Mondo ha chiuso per poi, in questo ultimo mese, tornare a contagiare tutti dopo aver aperto. Si chiude di nuovo, non metto in dubbio che il contagio possa diminuire.. ma appena si apre solo un pochino, torniamo al punto di prima. 

Ogni paragone con i secoli prima, per me, è inutile. Questo virus è una roba mai vista. I virus prima erano facilitati anche da una igiene che non esisteva. Questo Coronavirus invece riesce a contagiare tutti, nonostante l'igiene in Europa è più che buona. Nonostante sistema sanitari comunque 200 volte meglio di 500 anni fa.. Mascherine, acqua calda, gel, sapone, guanti.. di tutto e più nonostante ciò la forza contagiosa è molto potenente.

Il coronavirus fosse stato al posto della spagnola, altro che 50 mln di morti, probabilmente avrebbe sterminato mezza popolazione mondiale all'epoca. 

Questa è roba da laboratorio


----------



## zamp2010 (21 Settembre 2020)

L'atto di fare lockdown, poi togliere le restrizioni, poi di nuovo lockdown......questa e una cosa che ti crea una trauma psicologico.
La maggior parte delle persone non sanno che futuro avranno, sentiamo solo i giornali. Poca dalla scienza, poco dai virologi. 
In un modo "normale" il Governo dovrebbe intervenire, ma sembra che sono tutti mano a mano.


----------



## danjr (21 Settembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Di storia intendo quello che è successo in questi mesi quando il virus si è contenuto quando il Mondo ha chiuso per poi, in questo ultimo mese, tornare a contagiare tutti dopo aver aperto. Si chiude di nuovo, non metto in dubbio che il contagio possa diminuire.. ma appena si apre solo un pochino, torniamo al punto di prima.
> 
> Ogni paragone con i secoli prima, per me, è inutile. Questo virus è una roba mai vista. I virus prima erano facilitati anche da una igiene che non esisteva. Questo Coronavirus invece riesce a contagiare tutti, nonostante l'igiene in Europa è più che buona. Nonostante sistema sanitari comunque 200 volte meglio di 500 anni fa.. Mascherine, acqua calda, gel, sapone, guanti.. di tutto e più nonostante ciò la forza contagiosa è molto potenente.
> 
> ...


Per me sono situazioni simili, in passato avevano meno conoscenze e meno tecnologia, ma il mondo era più isolato e non si arrivava dall’Asia all’Europa in giornata.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Settembre 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Guarda, io penso che un altro mini-lockdown sia possibile (forse di un mese), perchè è pur sempre un virus stagionale e la stagione fredda darà i suoi problemi. Per fortuna le fonti più autorevoli convergono sull'ipotesi di un vaccino entro pochi mesi, quindi penso riusciremo a reggere.
> Ciò non toglie che la fase della convivenza è fondamentale. Qualcuno fa finta di non capire che chi parla di convivenza sottintende il rispetto delle regole base. Invece appena si parla di convivenza col virus, subito parte l'urlo random al "negazionista", così come quando si fa notare che Gates non è proprio un angelo sceso dal cielo parte l'urlo random al "complottista". Che dobbiamo fare, purtroppo chi è intellettualmente mediocre da una parte o dall'altra sarà sempre in maggioranza, bisogna "guardare e passare" alla dantesca maniera e andare avanti con la propria vita.



Quoto tutto. Estremismo da ambo le parti ma non va bene così.
Ormai ho perso le speranze, manco si può discutere più, se ti permetti a dire qualcosa sei un negazionista..mah
Davvero condivido ogni tua parola


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Chiudere i confini sia un entrata che in uscita intendevo. Quindi evitando di lasciar andare gente in Spagna o in Croazia per fare un esempio.



Era da fare prima di subito.

Infatti l' ho evidenziato subitissimo: durante il lockdown tutti a riempirsi la bocca di solidarietà verso albergatori, ristoranti ecc ecc.. come AMPIAMENTE previsto la solidarietà è andata immediatamente a baldracche in un attimo. Tutti all' estero.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Settembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Era da fare prima di subito.
> 
> Infatti l' ho evidenziato subitissimo: durante il lockdown tutti a riempirsi la bocca di solidarietà verso albergatori, ristoranti ecc ecc.. come AMPIAMENTE previsto la solidarietà è andata immediatamente a baldracche in un attimo. Tutti all' estero.



Era prevedibile, io non sono riuscito ad andarci in ferie, ho fatto solo 2 gg in tenda in Trentino, ma fosse stato per me i soliti 10 gg li avrei fatti volentieri sempre in Italia, ce n'era bisogno. Ora di dati reali ne ho pochi in mano, ma i miei clienti a Venezia città, quest'anno sono stati a circa il 40% delle prenotazioni rispetto agli altri anni, in questa settimana sono al 16%... Immagino che Roma, Firenze e le altre città d'arte sia stato lo stesso, magari con cifre diverse ma sempre molto limitate.


----------



## cris (21 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, due capitali europee come Londra e Madrid si preparano ad entrare in lockdown, o quasi lockdown, a causa dell'aumento dei contagi. A Madrid restrizioni per 850.000 cittadini, che verranno sottoposti a numerosi controlli. Multe fino a 600 euro per chi viola le disposizioni. Tante proteste.
> 
> Anche a Londra si va verso un nuovo lockdown. Le istituzioni stanno già incitando i cittadini a lavorare da casa.



Per il momento abbiamo numeri nettamente migliori degli altri, probabilmente nonostante le lagne e lamentele del classico italiano, il nostro lockdown massivo e rapido ha funzionato meglio degli altri, che han sottovalutato il problema e lo hanno affrontato tardivamente.

Non possiamo escludere dei mini lockdown anche in italia nella fase invernale, spero davvero che prossimamente metteremo serie limitazioni a TUTTI gli ingressi nel paese anche da nazioni dello spazio Schengen. 

Vedremo... un nuovo lockdown generale sarebbe duro da sopportare, auspico non avvenga... o quantomeno al massimo delle limitate zone rosse, potrebbero essere un compromesso ragionevole.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Settembre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Per il momento abbiamo numeri nettamente migliori degli altri, probabilmente nonostante le lagne e lamentele del classico italiano, il nostro lockdown massivo e rapido ha funzionato meglio degli altri, che han sottovalutato il problema e lo hanno affrontato tardivamente.
> 
> Non possiamo escludere dei mini lockdown anche in italia nella fase invernale, spero davvero che prossimamente metteremo serie limitazioni a TUTTI gli ingressi nel paese anche da nazioni dello spazio Schengen.
> 
> Vedremo... un nuovo lockdown generale sarebbe duro da sopportare, auspico non avvenga... o quantomeno al massimo delle limitate zone rosse, potrebbero essere un compromesso ragionevole.



Il lockdown massivo ha messo in ginocchio gente che non se lo meritava, gente onesta, non i parassiti che prendono il RDC, quindi dire che ha funzionato direi proprio di no, ha salvato qualche pensionato ma ha rovinato molti giovani. Dire che ha funzionato, secondo me é una bestemmia.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Per il momento abbiamo numeri nettamente migliori degli altri, probabilmente nonostante le lagne e lamentele del classico italiano, il nostro lockdown massivo e rapido ha funzionato meglio degli altri, che han sottovalutato il problema e lo hanno affrontato tardivamente.
> 
> Non possiamo escludere dei mini lockdown anche in italia nella fase invernale, spero davvero che prossimamente metteremo serie limitazioni a TUTTI gli ingressi nel paese anche da nazioni dello spazio Schengen.
> 
> Vedremo... un nuovo lockdown generale sarebbe duro da sopportare, auspico non avvenga... o quantomeno al massimo delle limitate zone rosse, potrebbero essere un compromesso ragionevole.



Per ora, un lockdown totale, è lontanissimo.

Almeno dalle nostre parti, la gente ha visto con i propri occhi cosa fa il Covid19, ed è mediamente attenta.

Non ne ha soltanto "sentito parlare"


----------



## cris (21 Settembre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Il lockdown massivo ha messo in ginocchio gente che non se lo meritava, gente onesta, non i parassiti che prendono il RDC, quindi dire che ha funzionato direi proprio di no, ha salvato qualche pensionato ma ha rovinato molti giovani. Dire che ha funzionato, secondo me é una bestemmia.



Guarda, sinceramente io trovo bestemmie frasi del tipo che “si e salvato qualche pensionato” o “muore solo il 10%”, come se morire soffocato senza veder i propri affetti fosse una cosa accettabile o sopportabile. 

Il punto e che peggio della morte ce ben poco e se dovessi scegliere tra aver momentanei problemi economici e morire male in un ospedale, sceglierei la prima, anche perche il fatto di continuare a vivere ti permette poi di risollevarti da eventuali problemi al contrario che essere sotto terra.

Un esempio lampante, che anche mi ha toccato, è quello della crisi economica e del settore edilizio del 2008, Bergamo è un area a vocazione edilizia ed è stato un massacro, ma ora dopo anni le aziende si sono rialzate. 
Di fatto, fino a che ce vita ce speranza di rimettere in sesto le cose.

Pertanto non mi sento minimamente di criticare a priori il lockdown italiano che ha salvato vite e ha salvato soprattutto al centrosud una sanità che altrimenti sarebbe collassata.

D'altronde, non è colpa del governo italiano/francese/usa e chi piu ha e piu ne metta se c'è stata la pandemia, alla fine infatti tutti si son adeguati e ci hanno emulato (tanti come UK tardivamente e se ne vedono le conseguenze peggiori), è chiaro che il lockdown fa danni, ma è l'ovvia reazione ad una pandemia mondiale, a volerla giudicare tenendo i piedi per terra, il resto è fantascienza o un voler criticare a priori, perché di cose alternative non ce n'erano molte (altrimenti quasi tutto il mondo non avrebbe fatto praticamente lo stesso).


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Era prevedibile, io non sono riuscito ad andarci in ferie, ho fatto solo 2 gg in tenda in Trentino, ma fosse stato per me i soliti 10 gg li avrei fatti volentieri sempre in Italia, ce n'era bisogno. Ora di dati reali ne ho pochi in mano, ma i miei clienti a Venezia città, quest'anno sono stati a circa il 40% delle prenotazioni rispetto agli altri anni, in questa settimana sono al 16%... Immagino che Roma, Firenze e le altre città d'arte sia stato lo stesso, magari con cifre diverse ma sempre molto limitate.



Qui a Roma la morte civile, sono riuscito a rientrare con le spese solo ad Agosto, Settembre sulla falsa riga del mese precedente. Praticamente sono aperto per cercare di non chiudere, guadagni quasi zero.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Settembre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Io vorrei spezzare una lancia in tuo favore perchè devo darti atto che da una discussione con te sulla veridicità o meno dell'origine antropica del global warming ho iniziato a vedere il "problema" da una prospettiva diversa, trovando però una vastissima letteratura a supporto della tesi che supportavi prodotta da fior fior di scienziati, ecco io non vivo di preconcetti e sarei felicissimo di non dovermi più preoccupare del virus o del fatto che mio fratello lavori in corsia in ospedale, però dovresti argomentare meglio una tesi così forte perchè se ti limiti a dire che non esiste, che ci prendono in giro e che nessuno muore di Covid e siam tutti creduloni ma senza dimostrare la veridicità della tua tesi documentando ecco che allora risulti poco credibile a mio parere scusa se mi permetto.



Non ci sono solo io a cercare di divulgare, stimolare ognuno a fare le proprie ricerche, e a pensare. Ci sono centinaia di siti, forum, blog e video che ne parlano.
Ecco un video che riassume brevemente la Exosome Theory vs Virus Theory (inizia a 00:34)


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2020)

*Situazione completamente degenerata in Gran Bretagna, Johnson ha annunciato che schiererà l'esercito per far rispettare le norme anti-contagio.*


----------



## pazzomania (22 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Situazione completamente degenerata in Gran Bretagna, Johnson ha annunciato che schiererà l'esercito per far rispettare le norme anti-contagio.*



In Spagna 241 morti, pazzesco.

Non riesco proprio a capire, certi paesi (Cina ahah, Australia, Giappone, Sud Corea, Germania) sembrano immuni.
Nei paesi dei soliti noti ( Francia, Spagna, Inghilterra, speriamo non Italia) dove il virus ha già colpito pesantemente, pare che basti allentare pochissimo l' attenzione per far ripartire la giostra.

Possibile siano solo i comportamenti delle persone? 
Deve per forza essere qualcosa di simile, non esiste altra spiegazione logica


----------



## Raryof (22 Settembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In Spagna 241 morti, pazzesco.
> 
> Non riesco proprio a capire, certi paesi (Cina ahah, Australia, Giappone, Sud Corea, Germania) sembrano immuni.
> Nei paesi dei soliti noti ( Francia, Spagna, Inghilterra, speriamo non Italia) dove il virus ha già colpito pesantemente, pare che basti allentare pochissimo l' attenzione per far ripartire la giostra.
> ...



Quello che dovranno fare là qui lo hanno fatto subito, divulgare il terrore puro e autocertification anche per andare al cesso, sono stati più morbidi mentre qui si prorogava lo stato d'emergenza per nulla, si seguiva la gente con i droni sulla spiaggia e si multavano le dottoresse che tornavano alla macchina, cosa vuoi che sia l'esercito in strada? lo hanno già messo.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quello che dovranno fare là qui lo hanno fatto subito, divulgare il terrore puro e autocertification anche per andare al cesso, sono stati più morbidi mentre qui si prorogava lo stato d'emergenza per nulla, si seguiva la gente con i droni sulla spiaggia e si multavano le dottoresse che tornavano alla macchina, cosa vuoi che sia l'esercito in strada? lo hanno già messo.



Guarda, si puo' scrivere quello che si vuole e su alcuni punti concordo assolutamente con te.

Ma che l' Italia, dopo essere stata la *prima *Nazione colpita al mondo, ora sta piuttosto tranquilla rispetto agli altri, ha un solo significato: siamo stati bravi. E' ahimè un dato oggettivo. Speriamo duri.


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Settembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda, si puo' scrivere quello che si vuole e su alcuni punti concordo assolutamente con te.
> 
> Ma che l' Italia, dopo essere stata la *prima *Nazione colpita al mondo, ora sta piuttosto tranquilla rispetto agli altri, ha un solo significato: siamo stati bravi. E' ahimè un dato oggettivo. Speriamo duri.



Perchè "ahimè"?? Ma almeno su un discorso trasversale e che riguarda l'intera collettività come la pandemia vogliamo seppellire l'ascia di guerra politica e remare tutti dalla stessa parte? Pure Berlusconi in primavera ha sollecitato l'opposizione ad essere collaborativa e responsabile...

A me se governo e governatori di regione italiani riescono a tutelare al meglio la salute pubblica fa piacere e non me ne frega niente proprio se questi si chiama Conte, Zaia, De Luca o Toti.


----------



## cris (23 Settembre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Perchè "ahimè"?? Ma almeno su un discorso trasversale e che riguarda l'intera collettività come la pandemia vogliamo seppellire l'ascia di guerra politica e remare tutti dalla stessa parte? Pure Berlusconi in primavera ha sollecitato l'opposizione ad essere collaborativa e responsabile...
> 
> A me se governo e governatori di regione italiani riescono a tutelare al meglio la salute pubblica fa piacere e non me ne frega niente proprio se questi si chiama Conte, Zaia, De Luca o Toti.



Troverai sempre qualcuno che si lamenta sul fatto che non andrebbe fatto, ovviamente per la maggiore da chi non è stato nemmeno sfiorato dal covid, in quanto ad esempio qui da noi qualsiasi tipo di attività l'ha accettato senza tante lagne, dato che abbiamo visto coi nostri occhi cosa succede e quanto è seria la cosa. Altro conto è la lamentela inerente gli aiuti/sgravi economici, comprensibile.

Peccato non esistano alternative credibili al lockdown, non a caso gran parte del mondo ed in maniera del tutto trasversale (colori politici/culture/democrazie agli antipodi) ha preso praticamente la stessa decisione. 

Ovviamente se il Conteh dovesse osare creare zone rosse o nuovi lockdown, apriti cielo e tutti a dargli dell'inetto, nonostante lo faccia mezzo mondo.


----------



## Zanc9 (23 Settembre 2020)

La prossima volta che sente dire "porta dati e prove per le sue argomentazioni" e vedo un video di youtube di un asiatico col barbetto pieno di "what if....what if...what if..." flippo la scrivania col computer e tutto


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Perchè "ahimè"?? Ma almeno su un discorso trasversale e che riguarda l'intera collettività come la pandemia vogliamo seppellire l'ascia di guerra politica e remare tutti dalla stessa parte? Pure Berlusconi in primavera ha sollecitato l'opposizione ad essere collaborativa e responsabile...
> 
> A me se governo e governatori di regione italiani riescono a tutelare al meglio la salute pubblica fa piacere e non me ne frega niente proprio se questi si chiama Conte, Zaia, De Luca o Toti.





cris ha scritto:


> Troverai sempre qualcuno che si lamenta sul fatto che non andrebbe fatto, ovviamente per la maggiore da chi non è stato nemmeno sfiorato dal covid, in quanto ad esempio qui da noi qualsiasi tipo di attività l'ha accettato senza tante lagne, dato che abbiamo visto coi nostri occhi cosa succede e quanto è seria la cosa. Altro conto è la lamentela inerente gli aiuti/sgravi economici, comprensibile.
> 
> Peccato non esistano alternative credibili al lockdown, non a caso gran parte del mondo ed in maniera del tutto trasversale (colori politici/culture/democrazie agli antipodi) ha preso praticamente la stessa decisione.
> 
> Ovviamente se il Conteh dovesse osare creare zone rosse o nuovi lockdown, apriti cielo e tutti a dargli dell'inetto, nonostante lo faccia mezzo mondo.



State calmi  , era un ahimè ironico. 
Non troverete un mio post dove fracasso le palle continuamente all' attuale governo sulla gestione pandemica.
Non c'è niente di politico.


----------



## cris (23 Settembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> State calmi  , era un ahimè ironico.
> Non troverete un mio post dove fracasso le palle continuamente all' attuale governo sulla gestione pandemica.
> Non c'è niente di politico.



Tranquillo, non mi riferivo a te


----------

